# Hulling Oats at Home



## cybergranny

Not knowing chickens won't eat oats we figured we would salvage the purchase for ourselves. NOT. They have to be hulled. I found this article on how to do it at home http://www.ehow.com/how_5935440_process-oats-home.html Basically you bake them in the oven and then on a windy day throw them in the air. The hull will blow away and the grain land on the surface (sheet or what ever).


----------



## JustCliff

been thinking about oats lately. Such a good grain but a pain in the butt to take it from field to table. I would have thought by now the process would have gotten easier for small scale use.


----------



## Davarm

cybergranny said:


> Not knowing chickens won't eat oats we figured we would salvage the purchase for ourselves. NOT. They have to be hulled. I found this article on how to do it at home http://www.ehow.com/how_5935440_process-oats-home.html Basically you bake them in the oven and then on a windy day throw them in the air. The hull will blow away and the grain land on the surface (sheet or what ever).


Do you know if it works? At times in the past I have experimented with oats but could never find a practical way to hull them.

I had heard that baking will do it and that using a grinder(with a few modifications) will work.

I have not heard of or tried it as a two step process with baking then using he grinder, though.

Guess Im gonna have to head back down to the feed store and pick up another bag of oats.


----------



## boomer

My solution is to order hulless oat seed and grow some without the hulls. I will know how that has turned out in the fall.


----------



## cybergranny

Davarm said:


> Do you know if it works? At times in the past I have experimented with oats but could never find a practical way to hull them.
> 
> I had heard that baking will do it and that using a grinder(with a few modifications) will work.
> 
> I have not heard of or tried it as a two step process with baking then using he grinder, though.
> 
> Guess Im gonna have to head back down to the feed store and pick up another bag of oats.


No I don't. I was just looking for a way to salvage what we bought and thought I would post it here if there was anyone else looking for a solution.


----------



## boomer

cybergranny said:


> No I don't. I was just looking for a way to salvage what we bought and thought I would post it here if there was anyone else looking for a solution.


The chickens will eat them if they are sprouted. Or better yet if they get to grow 2-6" high. The cats like the grass stage as well.


----------



## Davarm

boomer said:


> My solution is to order hulless oat seed and grow some without the hulls. I will know how that has turned out in the fall.


I considered the "hulless" or "naked" oats, if I could find a seed source with reasonable prices I may give it a try. Those high dollar seed prices pretty much put a damper on that idea for me.

My 1 acre back yard is almost all garden now but I still have a full 1 acre front yard left to do something with.


----------



## siletz

I found some hulless oat seeds at Turtle Tree Seeds and thought I'd try them this year. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

boomer said:


> The chickens will eat them if they are sprouted. Or better yet if they get to grow 2-6" high. The cats like the grass stage as well.


Sprout them evenly just until the arcospire is present then roast them! Malted grains... , now what can ya do with those?  :beercheer:


----------

